# Baby HK mags?



## rickyc (Mar 29, 2018)

Will the baby Has take the full size mags like the G-26 will accept G-19 and more?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baby hk? You mean the P30sk and VPsk?

Yes - they take fullsize mags from the same model


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> Baby hk? You mean the P30sk and VPsk?
> 
> Yes - they take fullsize mags from the same model


Currently the vp9sk mags were hard to get locally in CT, so I found out that the 10rd p30sk mags fit perfectly in the vp9sk. I ordered 3 of them from the gun shop at the range I go to, and they came within a couple of days.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Redbert31 said:


> Currently the vp9sk mags were hard to get locally in CT, so *I found out that the 10rd p30sk mags fit perfectly in the vp9sk.* I ordered 3 of them from the gun shop at the range I go to, and they came within a couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Yes they are the same magazines. If you ever have trouble getting mags, parts or any other accessories HKPARTS.net has just about everything HK. Midwest Gun Works--midwestgunworks.com is another great source they also carry a wide variety of parts and accessories for other makes as well.


----------

